# April is Duck Tape Month!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

No one is safe! Just the beginning....

0310 3490 0001 0374 5725

0310 3490 0001 0376 5718

No one is safe!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Tape up Boys!

Very nice Ray!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome!!!! Crazy duck tape frenzied maniac!!!!:boom:


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Does mailing yourself duck tape count as a bomb?

oke::boink:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

A bomb a day?


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I think I am gonna Duck Tape my mailbox shut....I should be safe that way :tease:


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

I actually feel bad for whoever is getting it. They're getting set up. I just have that feeling..lol


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oooooo! I likey the way you think!

Bwahahahahahahahahahahaha! :spy:

.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I can't wait see what these look like!!! I asked my at my Post Office today and they said that the USPS doesn't allow duct tape... I say Screw Them!!! Rock on Ray!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Duck tape month huh


----------



## stevodenteufel (Mar 5, 2011)

This should be good :biggrin:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I think it's called "Duct" tape.









It would seem there should be a lot of "Ducking" going on.









Please, no "Rubber Ducking" though.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

That better be pink duct tape!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Gifted Duck Tape....

@Tashaz I renamed it, some of these people will be ducking!

USPS is weird!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Hmm duck tape month.... it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Hmm duck tape month.... it has a nice ring to it.


Ya, the ringin in his poor victims heads!!


----------



## Reddogg (Mar 29, 2011)

no tool box is complete without DUCK TAPE


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

Cant wait to see how this goes down Ray.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Poneill272 said:


> Ya, the ringin in his poor victims heads!!


There will be victims, as you all know not all my bombs are nice lol!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> There will be victims, as you all know not all my bombs are nice lol!


This is true!! :r


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

So March was obviously Bieber month, April is Duck Tape month... I don't know if May can live up to this!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Look out her she comes----------------


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Silence is Golden, Duct tape is Silver


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

I will try to find some duct tape on my work truck this could turn out to be a fun month, my apprentice should watch out


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

muddy said:


> I will try to find some duct tape on my work truck this could turn out to be a fun month, my apprentice should watch out


HeHeHe.... hope your not a tree surgeon.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO!

Looks like I have to find a NJ Puffer to try that on.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My second cooler is spilling over...noobs beware!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

What a good way to welcome some noobs. A JB bomb is on its way..lmao.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

and it's some funny looking duct tape too!









some cool stuff inside though. love the bomb timer...lol


















penzance for my pipe,and some new stuff for me to try,and you know how i like trying new stuff!!

thank you very much ray!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well done Ray and well deserved Ron!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice, glad this one arrived on time 

Figured the bomb timer was something different, even if you don't use it for cooking LOL!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

That's a unique bomb Ray! WLP (OR), WLP Candela, (something else), and a My Father S Cigar. That one is only given out at events, so it's rare! 

Love the Bomb timer as well. Ron, enjoy the awesome selection of cigars (I'm sure you will  )


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

very nice. I also like the timer.. bet the USPS woulda pissed themselves if that was x-ray'd


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Hmmmmm ... duct tape ... that gives me an idea ...










PLUS










EQUALS










And that may be the best use ever devised for duct tape ...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO well played sir!

But now you may be on the list.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> LMAO well played sir!
> 
> But now you may be on the list.


If I had a nickel for every list I'm on, I'd have enough money to have Ed make me a 5000-count Waxing Moon koa and ebony wood humidor.


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Tritones said:


> If I had a nickel for every list I'm on, I'd have enough money to have Ed make me a 5000-count Waxing Moon koa and ebony wood humidor.


Oh that's it, now you're on Ed's list...wait, that would be kind of a good thing, wouldn't it...?


----------



## RGRTim (Jan 7, 2011)

Tritones said:


> Hmmmmm ... duct tape ... that gives me an idea ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRILLIANT!!!! I see where your going with this. Pic #1 is current month theme of duct tape, pic #2 is last months theme of whats his name. that means that pic#3 is next months theme of? Correct me if I'm wrong but next months theme is gag beiber with duct tape month?????. I think thats what it means yes. wooo hooo may is gag beiber with duct tape month. oh man i cant wait til may. You sir are a genious.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

RGRTim said:


> BRILLIANT!!!! I see where your going with this. Pic #1 is current month theme of duct tape, pic #2 is last months theme of whats his name. that means that pic#3 is next months theme of? Correct me if I'm wrong but next months theme is gag beiber with duct tape month?????. I think thats what it means yes. wooo hooo may is gag beiber with duct tape month. oh man i cant wait til may. You sir are a genious.


Why limit it to May? ound:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

shuckins said:


> and it's some funny looking duct tape too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Duck Tape was a very nice gift from Evonnida and his wife, my goal is to finish the roll this month 

I was hoping maybe the Mancini's somehow flew under your radar...finding some new stuff for you to try is quite a task my brother LOL!

Enjoy Ron, you deserve it for everything you have done for myself/daughter and Puff.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

First one to post gets a Duck Tape bomb sent tomorrow.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Null post. haha, gotcha this is a fake post. BAZINGA! :biggrin1:



Next post = winnar


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

I dont think I need any duct tape, but I had to post cause I just got the internet up in my barracks room. GL to the wiener


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BMack said:


> Null post. haha, gotcha this is a fake post. BAZINGA! :biggrin1:
> 
> Next post = winnar


It's yours hahaha!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Swany said:


> I deserve a duct tape bomb!


Agreed!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

don't they look at you funny when you have 20 rolls of duct tape at the cash register? lol.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

BMack said:


> Agreed! But I rather have a Justin Bieber Themed Duct Tape Bomb!


Fixed. lmao.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> Marry me Bieber.


Fixed that there for ya!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

What happened with the first DC# Ray?


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Fixed that there for ya!


wrong on many levels..lmao.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

WilsonRoa said:


> Fixed. lmao.


<== Owned. :doh:

...Touche, brother... touche. Curse you birthday boy! CURSE YOU!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> What happened with the first DC# Ray?


Posted a new thread, double bombed or something, I felt weird reposting it in here lol.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BMack said:


> <== Owned. :doh:
> 
> ...Touche, brother... touche. Curse you birthday boy! CURSE YOU!!!


Can you find yours? LMAO


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Posted a new thread, double bombed or something, I felt weird reposting it in here lol.


Oh, I ran it and it didn't come back... Thanks!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Do you guys even realize what you're getting?


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BMack has no idea LMAO! SUCKER!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice camo duct tape! Cant wait to see more carnage. If there is another post for these then please post the URL (link).

Nice bomb sent to shuckins! The timer is awesome!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> BMack has no idea LMAO! SUCKER!


My post was a NULL post! I clearly said NULL!

null
 
 /nʌl/ Show Spelled[nuhl]
-adjective
1.
without value, effect, *consequence*, or significance.
2.
being or amounting to nothing; nil; lacking; nonexistent.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BMack said:


> My post was a NULL post! I clearly said NULL!
> 
> null
> 
> ...


Null? I thought you said, we are good to go! Ooops. Sorry bro.

And here is the stray bomb:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/288022-got-double-bombed-morning.html


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Bully!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

O shxxxxxxxxt, Brian I did not see your signature until after I mailed out your package, sorry brother.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Can you find yours? LMAO


Jokes on you, Ray. That stuff is made from our recycled underwear. :usa:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

As long as it's yours we are all good brother.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Round 2:

0310 0480 0002 8033 8011
0310 0480 0002 8033 8004
0310 0480 0002 8033 7991
0310 0480 0002 8033 7984


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Will it be prune juice Ron Mexicos battling clamato Dark Sharks? Only time will tell.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ron Mexicos may show before month end, don't you worry!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I would be willing to throw in Raji's Untimely Demise and some Tang!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tang is awesome!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Tang is awesome!


Yeah, but this would be store brand, watered down tang.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

As long as it's not watered down TWANG!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Round 2:
> 
> 0310 0480 0002 8033 8011
> 0310 0480 0002 8033 8004
> ...


I'll be the first to LOL at you guys.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

you sent one to brian? damn! ima have to take cover so as not to get hit my shrapnel when his house goes boom.... took close for comfort, brian, DO NOT order food from any delivery service until the package arrives, i dont wanna be walking up someones driveway with food in hand, find out its you, and be standing next to the mailbox when the timer blows.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> O shxxxxxxxxt, Brian I did not see your signature until after I mailed out your package, sorry brother.


Ah well, I'll still smoke em... Now where's that smoker and lighter fluid? :smokin:



gibson_es said:


> you sent one to brian? damn! ima have to take cover so as not to get hit my shrapnel when his house goes boom.... took close for comfort, brian, DO NOT order food from any delivery service until the package arrives, i dont wanna be walking up someones driveway with food in hand, find out its you, and be standing next to the mailbox when the timer blows.


I'm calling delivery from EVERY company within 100 miles. I'm not going out without taking the majority of central FL with me.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I love the camo and flames... Looks really good on a bomb!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

You know when I dropped the boxes off at the PO yesterday the lady commented on the tape, she said "Wow that is pretty cool, I have never seen army tape before"

I thought she was going to say "yea, you are not mailing those bombs from my PO"


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Can you find yours? LMAO


Getting rid of the rest of those "Sweet Like Melon" "cigars" huh?


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> You know when I dropped the boxes off at the PO yesterday the lady commented on the tape, she said "Wow that is pretty cool, I have never seen army tape before"
> 
> I thought she was going to say "yea, you are not mailing those bombs from my PO"


Hahaha, awesome. The lady at my PO looks at me pretty squirly all the time... lol.

I'll have to see if I can dig up some Air Force camo duck tape for you...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Getting rid of the rest of those "Sweet Like Melon" "cigars" huh?


Those were for my "special" friends LOL!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

im scared for the fact that raylikeschadsunderwear is an actual tag for this thread.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That's a pretty normal tag around here these days, some of the other threads are much worse.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

2 landed today! 

One brother skipped town and the other ???? uh oh did I do it this time?


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Duds !! :smile:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Definitely duds...sizzled away with the water.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I got in the spirit from all this bombing going on. I left my brother a Skull and Bones as a little surprise!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice Scott


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

good job scott. lol. i leave my dad cigars all the time. everytime i go over there i take 3 sticks. one for him to smoke, one for me to smoke, and one for him to put in his humi for later. just gave him 5 from my humi, hand picked, for his birthday, even gave up a My Father le bijou! not easy! (but very fitting)


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Round 2:
> 
> 0310 0480 0002 8033 8011
> 0310 0480 0002 8033 8004
> ...





Rock31 said:


> Can you find yours? LMAO


Oh boy, I looked at this thread early on but didn't post and forgot about it. I should have paid closer attention, I would have warned the people in the leasing office who get our packages to wear protective gear (bottom left was me) :boom:

Label/Receipt Number: 0310 0480 0002 8033 8011
Expected Delivery Date: April 7, 2011 
Class: First-Class Mail®
Service(s): Delivery Confirmation™
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 5:00 pm on April 07, 2011 in ANNAPOLIS, MD 21401.

Detailed Results:

Delivered, April 07, 2011, 5:00 pm, ANNAPOLIS, MD 21401
Out for Delivery, April 07, 2011, 8:08 am, ANNAPOLIS, MD 21401
Sorting Complete, April 07, 2011, 7:58 am, ANNAPOLIS, MD 21401
Arrival at Post Office, April 07, 2011, 3:53 am, ANNAPOLIS, MD 21401
Acceptance, April 05, 2011, 10:55 am, CEDAR KNOLLS, NJ 07927


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/288299-stealth-bombing.html

I wonder if the JR special reached BMack yet LOL!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I've been hit! I've been Montecristoed!!!! Thanks Ray! I <3 tubos.









and MOW... oh baby.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Muahahaha! That is the JR Special, but then I added a MoW because I like you


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Ray, you have serious issues!!!!!! :tu

I think your meds need to be adjusted!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BMack said:


> I've been hit! I've been Montecristoed!!!! Thanks Ray! I <3 tubos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what happens when you ask to be bombed :banana:

@EricF, doc says my meds are fine LOL!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't wait to fire up some creamy Monti-s up! 

By the way, if everyone keeps sending 6-finger baggies to other people that bought 6-finger baggies I think that group buy will last forever.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

AHAHAHA 6 finger baggies are everywhere, even have 1000 lost in the mail somewhere right now 

Let us know how the Monte is.


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> AHAHAHA 6 finger baggies are everywhere, even have 1000 lost in the mail somewhere right now
> 
> Let us know how the Monte is.


They somehow landed here, you gotta come get em if you want em!! :banana:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

JR's destruction! WTG Ray!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

I had a red eye into Boston this morning, not looking forward to coming home from the conference I was at in California. I'd been informed from my roommates that the apartment had been broken into while I was gone, and didn't (and don't until I catch up on sleep) have the energy to deal with the situation. However, sitting on the mail table was my duck tape bomb from Ray. I open it up hoping for some dark sharks, or hesitant pirates, or some other rocket that will make me laugh. No, Mr. Bieber sent none of the sort. He blew me away with this kindness.

Tat Face, Viaje Satori, Illusione Nostrom, LP Dirty Rat



Seriously, Ray is an amazing BOTL. Not going to even mumble about counter strikes here, and am just profoundly greatful.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

That Pink Prancing Pony has gone CRAZY! Great hit!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Dam Ray, Nice hits !!!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

astripp said:


> I had a red eye into Boston this morning, not looking forward to coming home from the conference I was at in California. I'd been informed from my roommates that the apartment had been broken into while I was gone, and didn't (and don't until I catch up on sleep) have the energy to deal with the situation. However, sitting on the mail table was my duck tape bomb from Ray. I open it up hoping for some dark sharks, or hesitant pirates, or some other rocket that will make me laugh. No, Mr. Bieber sent none of the sort. He blew me away with this kindness.
> 
> Tat Face, Viaje Satori, Illusione Nostrom, LP Dirty Rat
> 
> Seriously, Ray is an amazing BOTL. Not going to even mumble about counter strikes here, and am just profoundly greatful.


WOW!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the bastards that broke into your place brother! I hope a deer eats them!

Glad the package arrived, enjoy the sticks for me brother!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Next launch sequence scheduled for Monday, had to reload and work out some tape issues....but now it is time!


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

People better start seeking alternate places to stay...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

scary stuff.

ray, my little pony? and i though bieber was bad. lol


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Haha! I just noticed one of the tags at the bottom.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

How is beiber even buying these cigars? the feds need to be told.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I know I might live to regret this, but what does duck tape have to do with Cigars... Yes being a newbie sucks the big one.....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Craig, Duck Tape bombs are the best bombs!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Yes Duck tape makes it better... I personally like the ones that are the Texas flag, they look the best.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Next launch sequence scheduled for Monday, had to reload and work out some tape issues....but now it is time!












Issues is right Ray !


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

@ Keith, now I have an idea!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bastards that broke into your place brother! I hope a deer eats them!
> 
> Glad the package arrived, enjoy the sticks for me brother!


I hope a pony eats them!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> @ Keith, now I have an idea!


Uh Oh !!! lol


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

Patiently waiting for a stalk-cut duct tape wrapped cigar to show up in this thread.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> @ Keith, now I have an idea!


ray, if ever you need an idea to do with duct tape, lemme know. im not the duct tape bomber, but i know a thing or two, i have made wallets, purses, flowers, yes, flowers, flip flops, belts, and i helped work on a project in high school with a couple other people, making a tux.

the flowers are my favorite, not to sound like a chick, but they come out looking awesome. havent made the other stuff in years. but the flowers i still make every know and then, for the wife or something.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Waiting for this headline:

Bieber Seen Riding My Little Pony With Duct Tape Saddle!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> ray, if ever you need an idea to do with duct tape, lemme know. im not the duct tape bomber, but i know a thing or two, i have made wallets, purses, flowers, yes, flowers, flip flops, belts, and i helped work on a project in high school with a couple other people, making a tux.
> 
> the flowers are my favorite, not to sound like a chick, but they come out looking awesome. havent made the other stuff in years. but the flowers i still make every know and then, for the wife or something.


My co-workers daughter has been summoned to make me something Pink and with Duck Tape


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Waiting for this headline:
> 
> Bieber Seen Riding My Little Pony With Duct Tape Saddle!


That is a great idea Mike!

Bieber Ponies for everyone!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

pink and with duct tape.....


no no.... my mind wont go there... lalalalalalalalala.

in my head, your co workers daughter is 18, size 2 waste, and size DD else wear.

if she is 5, dont tell me, i wanna keep thinking she is 18.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok I will let you think she is 18 then!

And nothing crazy, just something fun for a bomb!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Duct Tape Rules!!!


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

WyldKnyght said:


> Duct Tape Rules!!!


There is only one rule of duct tape - more is better!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> AHAHAHA 6 finger baggies are everywhere, even have 1000 lost in the mail somewhere right now
> 
> Let us know how the Monte is.


I had the one from your original bomb on me, it took a few minutes but I finally found it... fired her up a couple days ago. Not bad when you mix it with a Pepsi Throwback. The cigar is pretty one-dimensional but it's pretty good when you have a soda with it!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Add some tabasco sauce to it, then it becomes 2 dimensional LOL!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Just say no to infused cigars, Bieberella!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Every month is Duct Tape Month here.... apparently.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Warren try that one day while your wife is out, and then record her reaction when she walks in the door please.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Damn it Ray...you have gone too far this time!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Warren try that one day while your wife is out, and then record her reaction when she walks in the door please.


LMAO at the thought, Tash would just burst out laughing & call me a "D**khead*. She loves me for it though. :mrgreen:eace::whoo:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just a preview for the next launch on Monday:

0310 3490 0001 0714 7435


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I've got a good bomb going out next Thursday. He is a new-ish smoker. Pray for his mailbox.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Duck tape that sucker!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Damn it Ray...you have gone too far this time!


%^%&^& I thought I deleted that from teh interwebz a long time ago!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Baby Pony Launch!

0310 0480 0002 8034 0878
0310 0480 0002 8034 0885
0310 0480 0002 8034 0861
0310 0480 0002 8034 0854


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ray your sending more??? Your crazy !!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just some little Prancing Ponies....


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

That's awesome Ray!!! There's so many bombs floating around this month, I had to join in the fun too!! Glad you're having fun!! opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Baby Pony Launch!
> 
> 0310 0480 0002 8034 0878
> 0310 0480 0002 8034 0885
> ...


Is there a full moon or something - I guess April is going to top March Madness


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow... The prancing pink pony king has lost it.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Last time I got on Duck tape month a long time ago, my wife and I got into a lot of trouble here...just sayin'


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok....:hmm:...... I'll Quack one out! :ss


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice!!! That's odd you are in CA, I sent a test Quacker out there yesterday, wonder if it will make it across the US.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I believe we have detonation on all 3 today  one was a MaW

Baby Ponies though.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

nice, cant wait for pron!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I guess my test did not work


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

did you have a big O when you saw that picture I sent you? lmao. It was a whole damn bin full of them..lol.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Wilson that picture was awesome!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Last one until Contest is over:

0310 0480 0002 8034 3404


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Last one? You only have 4 days left?!?!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yup, too many bombs launched this month, this forum is flooded LMAO!

I guess April was a success!

So after this 4 more packages and I am going into hibernation.


----------

